# Travelling Story



## Xanthe (Feb 15, 2008)

I actually posted this up in my journal yesterday and I recived a bit of feedback from some of my watchers, and a bit of feedback from my boyfriend last night. 

But I'm trying to reach out a bit more and see what those of you that don't watch me think about this idea. I was thinking of a way to get writers more involved, since I know they are less apprecaited then the artists. I do watch a few writers because I love their work. I like reading stories when I have the chance. 

So how can I help out the writers? With this idea. This is what I wrote in my journal yesterday and I'll give the link to the journal as well so you can see some of the back and forthing I did with one of my watchers. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/304395/



> I was thinking about something. A travelling story. Would the idea interest you? Mainly I would start it. My story would involve one of my gals, most likely NightMare since she has never been used, as well as someone else's character.
> 
> In using that character I would be 'tagging' them to carry on the next part of the story. It would be up to them to make a new part of the story and tag somone else by interactting with that other's character in some sort of way.
> 
> ...



It seemed that this was a good idea, and I have a few watchers, even friends, that would love to get tagged in my first story. My boyfriend did bring up a good point, in stead of tagging just one person, why not tag two? 

I came back with, "If I say it is alright to tag two people, then the story will branch out and go all over the place. Not that it is a bad idea, because it would be up to each writer to keep it going." His statement, "But you can keep watching which branch you want to follow." 

Well, that makes tons of sense. So I am asking y'all. What is your take on this? Would it be something that would interest you? The story you right would have to inculde refrences to the events in the story before the one you right, but other then that, it is all up to you as to what you write.


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 15, 2008)

All the branching starts to sound very confusing to me.  ><  I'd keep it to tagging one person at a time to make it easier for the reader to follow.  Branching off several different ways would be simpler to follow on a thread-type interface, but I think it'd be pretty hard to keep things straight if people are just posting their parts of the story on FA.

Personally, I wouldn't be interested (too many of my own projects right now), but then, I also don't really have characters that exist independently of their own stories.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 15, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> All the branching starts to sound very confusing to me.  ><  I'd keep it to tagging one person at a time to make it easier for the reader to follow.  Branching off several different ways would be simpler to follow on a thread-type interface, but I think it'd be pretty hard to keep things straight if people are just posting their parts of the story on FA.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be interested (too many of my own projects right now), but then, I also don't really have characters that exist independently of their own stories.



Yaknow, I think you just highlighted something that I've been trying to put my finger on for years, something that separates my stories from a lot of the other ones that I see. c.c Thanks!

As for the topic at hand, it sounds like a fun idea. I agree that it would be a better idea to keep it to one person at a time. You might also consider making a list of characters/writers who are interested in participating. If not an ordered list, just a pool of who to consider tagging next.


----------



## Renian (Feb 17, 2008)

This sounds like something I've been wanting to do, having two writers add to a story, each having one "chapter" to make with the other writer having no influence of what the other is writing other than the previous chapters and agreed upon rules before hand like no killing off half the cast so you can stock the story with your own characters. Unfortunatly, no one has really been all that intrested.


----------

